# Paver Stains



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I have some very small circular iron stains from fertilizer on my new pavers installed last year. Not much to lose sleep over but would like to try to get them out. Also will not make mistakes going forward.

What's the best product available to get the rust out?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I use wink.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've used this product recently to get rust stains off concrete. Worked great. Definitely test it in a small area first especially if it's a dark coloured paver to make sure it doesn't bleach the stone.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Thanks @Grizzly Adam and@SNOWBOB11


----------

